# Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell

*Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran​*
*kormoran-krieg?artenschutz?vogelschutz?*

Wenn jemand einen völlig frustrierten und desillusionisierten Fischzüchter sehen will, der fassungslos vor den Zerstörungen durch Kormorane steht, dem sein folgendes Video ohne weitere Kommentierung empfohlen:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDT2OCnybbA

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Redaktionelle Erweiterung 22.10. 2017* 

Hier nochmal was vom Kollegen Fischzüchter, hat mir ein Boardie (DANKE!!) den Link geschickt.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85Wr2AN-l18


----------



## Ørret (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

Einfach nur krass...da bin ich froh das Angeln nur mein Hobby ist und ich meinen Lebensunterhalt nicht als Fischzüchter verdienen muss...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

wohl wahr!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*



Ørret schrieb:


> Einfach nur krass...da bin ich froh das Angeln nur mein Hobby ist und ich meinen Lebensunterhalt nicht als Fischzüchter verdienen muss...



Naja genug Zeit zum Bier saufen scheint er zu haben, in der Zeit könnte er auch auf die Jagd nach den Biestern gehen...|rolleyes


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

Soll ja Gegenden geben wo Bier ein Grundnahrungsmittel ist:vik:


----------



## silverfish (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

nüscht gegen Bier !

Aber geräucherte Kormoranbrust ,auch wie Rostbeaf gemacht und dann kalt aufs Brot . Gar nicht mal schlecht !


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

BITTE NICHT!!!!

Hab ich schon mehrmals geschrieben.

Kormoran ist irre hoch belastet!!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sorry, Sten, wenn ich hier bewusst nochmal vor dem Verzehr ausdrücklich warne!!*
> 
> Siehe dazu die Studie des Chemischen und Veterinäruntersuchungsamtes in Freiburg:
> http://www.ua-bw.de/uploaddoc/cvuafr/monitoring_fisch_2010_stand_120111.pdf
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*



silverfish schrieb:


> nüscht gegen Bier !
> 
> Aber geräucherte Kormoranbrust ,auch wie Rostbeaf gemacht und dann kalt aufs Brot . Gar nicht mal schlecht !



Bää, ich habe es probiert!
Schmeckt eklig fischig, ähnlich wie Blesshuhn oder Grauhreiher, die ich ebenfalls probiert habe.
Diesen (miesen) Grundgeschmack könnte man eventuell durch Marinieren, oder massiven Gewürzeinsatz "übertünchen"?
Ich hatte da mal sone experimentelle Phase!

Jürgen


----------



## silverfish (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

Bää, ich habe es probiert!
Schmeckt eklig fischig

Die Haut muss man natürlich abziehen ! Aber es gibt auch Köche ,die das zarteste Fleisch zäh braten.


Thomas , schon klar ,aber dann muss der Fisch ,den die Kormorane fressen ja auch belastet sein !
Und auf ner Müllkippe (so wie Krähen) hab ich noch keine Kormorane gesehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

Klar ist Fisch belastet - aber der Kormoran am Ende de Nahrungskette speichert halt gerade Schwermetall und Dioxine, was dann potenziert, selbst bei relativ gering belasteten Fischen ..

Und es gibt so viel schönere (und ungefährlichere ) Dinge zum essen, schmeiss den schwarzen Vogel in die Tonne:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266213
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285760
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321757
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331071


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*



silverfish schrieb:


> Bää, ich habe es probiert!
> Schmeckt eklig fischig
> 
> Die Haut muss man natürlich abziehen ! Aber es gibt auch Köche ,die das zarteste Fleisch zäh braten.



Die Haut wird selbstverständlich abgezogen!
Die brauche ich dann nämlich, um so was draus zu basteln:







Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

da fehlt die Zielscheibe drauf..................


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

Der Kollege hat ja schon mehrere YouTube Videos zu dem Thema gepostet....ganz interessant sein YouTube Kanal#6

https://youtu.be/5IsyOvwUNFM


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*



Ørret schrieb:


> Der Kollege hat ja schon mehrere YouTube Videos zu dem Thema gepostet....ganz interessant sein YouTube Kanal#6
> 
> https://youtu.be/5IsyOvwUNFM



Tja, so ähnlich ist es bei unserem 8 ha kleinen Vereinstümpel wohl auch. Den Rest besorgen dann die paar Hundert Angler die sich um die verbliebenen Fische bemühen.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

Die Teichwirte haben das recht zu stöhnen, wobei sie ja dort meist schießen dürfen und das auch tun.
 Die Vögel werden dann vertrieben und fressen dort wo sie nicht bejagt werden.
 Ergo flüchten sie in öffentliche Gewässer und erfreuen sich der Angelgewässer.
 Dort ist der Fisch frei und hat keinen Eigentümer der Ihn verteidigt.
 Sie sind halt Schutzbefohlene des Staates, der sie zu vogelfreien Futter erklärt und nicht einmal unterhalb von Staustufen für Ihren Schutz sorgt. 
 Selbst wenn der Staat schon bei den Fischwegen bei seinem Auftrag Fischschutz versagt, mag er nun selbst da auch schon wieder nicht regelnd eingreifen. 

 Die Wahrheit ist aber auch das die Fischzüchter sich nun über rege Nachfrage nach Besatzfischen erfreuen können.
 Pech eher für Alle welche nachhaltige Betrachtungen pflegen.
 Intensivhaltung und Massentierhaltung in Aquakultur wird durch den Vogel belohnt.
 Besatz mit Fanggroßen Fischen, Störbesatz, P&T und Besatz Allgemein  sicherlich mindestens gefördert.

 Die wirklich verarschten sind Angler und Fischer.
 Eigentlich zu heulen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

So isses, Bernd...


----------



## fishhawk (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

Hallo,

hab schon einige Videos von ihm gesehen.

Schon interssant welche Mengen an fischfessenden Vögel seine Teiche heimsuchen. Neben Kampfgeschwader Kormoran auch die wilde Horde Silberreiher.

Wenn die Devise heißt: Vögel grundsätzlich schützenswert - Fische egal.

Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, dass er da nen Hals kriegt.



> aber der Kormoran am Ende de Nahrungskette speichert halt gerade Schwermetall und Dioxine,



Hat schon Hildegard von Bingen geschrieben, dass der Kormoran nicht als menschliche Nahrung taugt, vor allem nicht für Kranke.

Um daraus gleich abzuleiten, dass es im Mittelalter bereits große Brutkolonien von phalacrocorax carbo sinensis im Rheingau gab, muss aber wohl Sympathisant der Grünen oder des Nabu sein.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

@fishhawk
Bezüglich des historischen Vorkommens des Kormorans im südlichen Bereich der Republik hat der Gewässerwart Udo Metz mal was sehr interessantes erzählt:

Die haben im Landesmuseum Baden-Württemberg mal die Lager mit den Knochenfunden durchgewühlt. Dort werden von Tieren aus den letzten 150.000 Jahren insgesamt über 1,5 Mio Knochenfunde aufbewahrt. Ergebnis: Es wurden nur 29 Knochen/Knochensplitter von Kormoranen gefunden. Das können also maximal ganz vereinzelte, durchziehende Vögel gewesen sein. 

Die haben auch Fangstatistiken von Anglern und Berufsfischerei bevor und nachdem sich der Kormoran um ihre Gewässer angesiedelt hatte gezeigt usw. 
Die Veranstaltung hatten wir damals mitgefilmt. Kann man sich hier mal anschauen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328756


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hat schon Hildegard von Bingen geschrieben, dass der Kormoran nicht als menschliche Nahrung taugt, vor allem nicht für Kranke.
> 
> Um daraus gleich abzuleiten, dass es im Mittelalter bereits große Brutkolonien von phalacrocorax carbo sinensis im Rheingau gab, muss aber wohl Sympathisant der Grünen oder des Nabu sein.



#6#6#6
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

Danke Franz - hatt ich ganz vergessen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

Gleiches Video werde ich Auflegen im Karauschenteich wenn ich die Besatzkarpfen sehe. :m


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

Na ist schon übel aber auch hier bei uns gibt es Seen die teilweise an die 300 Kormorane zählen. 
Leider.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*



> an die 300 Kormorane zählen.Leider.



Dazu dann noch 30/40 Silberreiher, dann kann man einpacken.


----------



## Wander-HH (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*



> Ohne Jagd würden die Populationen der Pflanzenfresser Rehwild, Damwild  und Rotwild ungebremst anwachsen - mit verheerenden Folgen für Land- und  Forstwirtschaft.


Die Jäger sind allerdings deutlich besser organisiert und haben eine bessere Lobby. Davon können wir momentan nur träumen. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Frustrierte Fischzüchter kämpfen gegen Kormoran*

*Redaktionelle Erweiterung 22.10. 2017* 

Hier nochmal was vom Kollegen Fischzüchter, hat mir ein Boardie (DANKE!!) den Link geschickt.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85Wr2AN-l18


----------

